# Let god Be My Judge



## LJR1971

Can anybody tell me how you would say "Let God be my Judge" in Latin.

Many thanks


----------



## Anne345

Deus sitjudex meus


----------



## LJR1971

Many thanks


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

It should be noted that "_sit_" is a separate word:
_Deus sit judex meus._


----------



## BlaqqMuzyk

Can anybody tell me how you would say "God is my judge" I would be so greatful to find out how to say it in latin.


----------



## Cagey

BlaqqMuzyk said:


> Can anybody tell me how you would say "God is my judge" I would be so greatful to find out how to say it in latin.



Here is one possible arrangement of the words. 
Deus est judex meus.


----------



## BlaqqMuzyk

Thanks a million


----------



## franz rod

i prefer

meus iudex deus sit

or also 

mihi deus iudex sit


----------



## Cagey

franz rod said:


> i prefer
> 
> meus iudex deus sit
> 
> or also
> 
> mihi deus iudex sit


 
These are good suggestions, but the most recent request (Post #5) was for the indicative assertion: "God _is_ my judge".

Perhaps you want to adapt your suggestions and offer translations, as well as explain why you prefer your versions.  It's helpful to do this when we have requests from people who haven't studied Latin and so are not able to judge the significance of the different arrangements of words.


----------



## franz rod

god is my judge is 

deus meus iudex est


i write the words in this order because in latin the verb usually stay in end of the phrase.
moreover the adjective stay before the noun
also you can change the order if you want to give more importance to a word

sorry for my english


----------



## Danzap

Hey 

I wonder why i saw at a swedish forum that they changed the order of the words to: Deus iudex meus est

i wonder because i thinking of tattoo this so i really want it to get right, hehe


----------



## Starfrown

Danzap said:


> Hey
> 
> I wonder why i saw at a swedish forum that they changed the order of the words to: Deus iudex meus est
> 
> i wonder because i thinking of tattoo this so i really want it to get right, hehe


 
I think they they were concerned that _meus_ might be taken as modifying _deus_ and not _iudex_.

If I were going to get the tattoo, I would just have:

_*DEVS IVDEX MEVS*_

In statements of this nature, it is very common to simply omit the form of "to be."


----------



## Cagey

Danzap said:


> [...] I wonder why *I* saw at a *S*wedish forum that they changed the order of the words to: Deus iudex meus est [...]



This is the more traditional word order.  Unlike English, in Latin, the adjective (_meus_ = my) usually follows the noun (_iudex _= judge).  You would be safe using this version.


----------



## Danzap

thx for the help.

The reason i weant this is because Daniel is Hebreian (i think its spelled so) for "god is my judge".

Starfrown- is there a reason why u use V in the frase istead for U when u wrote the suggestion for my tattoo?


----------



## Starfrown

Originally, _V_ was used for both the sound of the consonant _W_ and that of the vowel _U_--neither _W_ nor _U_ existed at the time.

You could use _U_, but I personally find the _V_ more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Danzap

Starfrown said:


> Originally, _V_ was used for both the sound of the consonant _W_ and that of the vowel _U_--neither _W_ nor _U_ existed at the time.
> 
> You could use _U_, but I personally find the _V_ more aesthetically pleasing.


 

I agree..


----------



## Danzap

Starfrown said:


> I think they they were concerned that _meus_ might be taken as modifying _deus_ and not _iudex_.
> 
> If I were going to get the tattoo, I would just have:
> 
> _*DEVS IVDEX MEVS*_
> 
> In statements of this nature, it is very common to simply omit the form of "to be."


 

i will go for this and i hope u dont fool me now. haha

So when i have gotten the tatto someone tells me that it means "my mom is a badger".


----------



## Cagey

Danzap said:


> *I *will go for this and *I* hope *you* don*'*t fool me now. haha
> 
> So when *I* have gotten the tatto someone tells me that it means "*M*y mom is a badger".


No, Danzap, this whole thread wasn't some wicked plot to fool you.   Your mom isn't a badger, is she? 
Starfrown has given you some very good advice.


----------



## Starfrown

Cagey said:


> No, Danzap, this whole thread wasn't some wicked plot to fool you.


 
Oh no...I would never do _that_...()

Just kidding, of course...

Perhaps his fears will be assuaged through comparison of my recommendation with the the motto of Oxford:

*DOMINVS ILLVMINATIO MEA*

"The Lord [is] my light."


----------

